# Best comps to run passive around $500



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

*IGNORE*

MISPLACED - MOVED


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

MOD PLEASE DELETE - I HAVE MOVED THIS POST TO CORRECT PAGE.


----------

